# Seeking newbie MacBook pro advice.



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I was just gifted a MacBook pro, lucky me but I have zero experience with a Mac (I am low tech to begin with!) I will be getting how to info tech support from the store (and my teenagers!) but would appreciate any advice for a Mac total newbie. I am also looking to purchase a shell fitted case, I have seen several on amazon, if you are using a fitted case you are happy with please let me know which one. Thank you.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The advice I have is: backup, backup, backup. This is not just for Mac, but any computer.

If you have any specific questions, I'm sure somebody here will jump in with an answer.


Mike


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Sheldon - welcome to the Dark Side (LOL!).  Having just purchased my first Apple in December (bought a MacBook Pro 13 inch) I can tell you - I LOVE MY MAC!

I only used PCs until this Mac so here is my advice:  I actually have found the Apple to be easier than the PC.  It took me a couple of days to figure out how to navigate and do things similar to my old PCs.  There is a terrific article on the Apple site that compares the differences between PCs and Macs.  It tells you things like, if you use to do this on a PC, this is what you do on the Apple.  I would have posted the link, but can't find it.  I know that I did get it on the Apple.com website so go there and find it.  I find that for the most part, Macs are extremely intuitive.  Much more than PCs.

Also, one thing I learned here from another member is don't be fooled into thinking because you have a Mac, viruses can't infect you.  I use Sophos Anti-virus which I believe is still free. It gives me piece of mind knowing my system is covered.  

Lastly, the best thing to do is just PLAY with it!  I can't comment on the fitted shell because although I thought about getting one, I decided I liked the aesthetic of the MacBook Pro just the way it was, so decided against it.  I love my MBP and the more you use yours, you will start to enjoy it more and more.  Good Luck!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I put a decal on my MacBook Air, and put a clear iPearl mCover Hard Shell Case on it to protect the decal.  Silly, I know, but it makes me smile.  I only used the case on the top cover, though, not the bottom. Didn't want to add too much thickness to the Air.  It was a tight fit getting it on, but I'm happy with it.

Otherwise, I agree with Chilady - play with it!  I find it so much more intuitive to use than PCs, and once we went Mac about 5 years ago we never looked back.  We have an anti-virus program on our iMac, but not on our laptops.  I think the program has caught a couple of instances of malware (probably from stuff our granddaughter was doing) and that's it.  

Have fun - and like Mike said..."Back it up!"


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Apple side! I've got the Speck clear plastic case on my MacBook Pro and it does a good job of keeping the scratches off. If you've been working on Windows PC's for ages like I have, then the changeover can be confusing. Here are a couple of Apple information and Video links that helped me.

http://www.apple.com/support/switch101/

http://support.apple.com/videos/#macosx106

http://www.apple.com/support/mac101/

The hardest part was finding that Cntrl C and Cntrl V for cut and paste for the PC now becomes Cmd C and Cmd V. It took a while to get that into my head because I was so used to the old ways. It just takes a little bit of time, and the interface is sooo much easier than the old PC. 

And as Mike said, Back-up your hard drive just to be safe. Time Machine is your friend. If you need an external hard drive these are the ones I have been using:

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/firewire/1394/USB/EliteAL/eSATA_FW800_FW400_USB

The company has been around for ages and most people can get away with just a single 500GB hard drive. Their hard drives are all pre-configured for the Apple OSX system and includes the necessary cables and power supply. Just plug it in and your Mac will see the external hard drive and Time Machine will ask you if you want to do a back-up. I usually back up on the 1st and 15th of each month. If you do a lot of work related stuff on your computer, you can set up Time Machine to back up every hour or whatever.

One thing I have noticed (at least with my MacBook Pro and original iPad1) is that they are not real sensitive to capturing Wifi signals. Seems like most of the motels and coffee shops I visit while traveling use el cheapo Wifi transmitters and I usually have a hard time seeing the signal. If you travel a lot or plan to use your MacBook Pro on the go, you might want to get the BearExtender. It was recommended to me by a colleague and works GREAT with my computer. It does NOT, however, work with an iPad. 

http://store.bearextender.com/products/bearextender-for-mac

As usual, I am not affiliated in any way with OWC or Bearextender. I just use their products.

All the Best!

P.S. As a final tip, use a Swiffer to keep your computer screen and keyboard nice and dust-free. Just a quick sweep on both each day prevents dust build-up.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the good words of advice and encouragement, they are greatly appreciated and hope to see more posts of the same.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Check out http://www.screencastsonline.com

There are podcasts explaining everything about the Mac, iPhone and iPad. To get them all you need a paid membership, but many are free.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought my first used Macbook Pro in Feb and then a brand new one in late March or early April (so I could use icloud). Love it!

I bought my pink case at the Apple store locally and really like it. Tried to link to it but the Apple Store site is down right now.

My best suggestion is to buy a Western Digital Passport for backups. It coordinates easily with the time machine and I was able to move my files over from my used Mac in a snap. Since it's portable, you don't have to keep it plugged in all the time, but if you don't, you do need to remember to connect it for backups. I do mine on Saturdays as a way to remember. I was also able to use my wireless network to move my files over from my PC but it took a long time because I had a LOT of files (it ran overnight and by morning had copied them all).

http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Passport-External-Drive/dp/B005DKZW2I/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339424460&sr=1-1

I also bought a pretty Decal Girl's skin for the keyboard area of my Mac along with a cute thin pink keyboard cover (from Amazon), so it's all protected and blinged out 

Also, you can buy Pages for your Mac (without the other programs) for $19.95 in the Apple App store. Makes creating ePub files a piece of cake


----------

